# Review: Marineland Canister Filter C-220



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I use a Marineland Canister C-130 on my 20G at home and it works very well. It has virtually no bypass, meaning that no water gets through the filter without being...um...filtered. You can swap out any of the filtration you want, I took out the carbon inserts and put more mechanical filtration in its place. 

Cleanup is fairly easy, just pop up the tab at the top to stop the flow and disconnect the top with the clips. When you are done cleaning, just reconnect the top, flip down the tab, and plug it back in.

The intake and blower are kinda cheap, but they work fine. I've had no problems with either one.

My only complaint is that air can get trapped inside the filter when you start it back up. Gently shaking the filter can usually dislodge the air and send it shooting out the blower, but you can rarely get all of it out. The air isn't a big deal, it can just be a little annoying.

Oh, and I haven't seen the C-220 brand new anywhere for less than $200. Looks like you got a better deal than you thought!


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the review and great write up Jen.

I'm not in the market for a filter but I've been curious about the new Marinelands for awhile now.

If mechanically they follow in the 350 footsteps, they should be a pretty reliable product. 
Where I never cared for the 350's overall design these new ones look quite improved and promising.


----------



## BigPaul (Jul 16, 2007)

I have this filter running on my 55 gallon as the only filter. I wouldn't recommend it for anything bigger as I feel it is already inadequate for this size tank. I've had it for 8 months now with no problems and I love it, just should've gone with the c-360 for my tank or 2 c-220's. I must have got a really good deal because I got this filter for $115 at my lfs. I do agree that the intake/output could be improved upon though.


----------



## EricSilver (Feb 23, 2004)

JenThePlantGeek said:


> First impression: OOOoooh pretty.


That's probably universal. It's a gorgeous device, and will look good just sitting there. 

I am now even more tempted to get one, since the reviews I have read are overwhelmingly positive. Plus I have been a Marineland customer for more than 20 years, and have never had problems with their equipment.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Eric - I used the Penguin Biowheel filters for years and years before shifting my focus mainly towards plants and I loved them. My Eclipse tanks have always held up well and worked flawlessly too - so yeah, it is definitely a brand name that I trust. I think they have made some very nice improvements over the standard canister filter design. I'm actually looking forward to doing maintenance on this one to see how it stacks up with ease of cleaning and disassembly.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Paul, Legomaniac - thanks for the heads up on the prices. I did a quick google search and saw one originally $200 marked down to $150, so that's what I based my assumption on. 

At this point I'd gladly pay $150 if I had another tank to set up. I'm not sure if I'm going to leave it on the goldies long-term or if I'm going to cycle it there and then move it to a new 29 gallon. I'm slacking off on maintenance lately, so the extra filtration should help.


----------



## 9am53 (Jan 23, 2008)

I bought a c220 a month ago or so...because it was a great solid looking unit...set it up, and loved it....but noticed a rattle...I thought it was the bioballs or somehting, so I took them outm but it remained. There was no hum or anyhting, there was just this slight annoying rattle...it really killed it for me when I wanted to sit infront of the tank and enjoy, so I returned it for a replacement thinking the impeller was defective....the second one had the same noise...I have no clue what it was, but I couldnt deal with it. so I returned it, got some money back, and took home a fluval 205...the fluval is right out of the box a cheaper looking unit...cheaper materials, cheaper design etc. The fluval also has more hum from the impeller....this I can handle, it gets drowned out with the other noises in the house because its monotonous... but the irregular tapping and rattling, as slight as it is from the c220, bothered me way more than any of the fluvals shortcomings....a new filter should not be making sounds like that...so thats my 2 cents...mayeb I got 2 fluke bad filters.....if it wasnt for the random rattling it would have been a really great unit


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Jen- I'd definitely like to know how the maintenance works out, I've kept my eye on these, as well!

Thanks for the info so far...


----------



## EricSilver (Feb 23, 2004)

After fighting, and winning, the war with algae and sludge over the past year, I have concluded that my filter’s capacity was never quite up to the task. Indeed, compared to the four-tray C-220, the Eclipse 3’s thin pad and quarter inch of carbon seem hopelessly inadequate. 

As I replenish my tank’s livestock (currently, just 2 ottos and 20 ghost shrimp) I know those problems will return, unless I get a bigger filter. The C-220 looks like it will do the job nicely.

I am not too concerned with the intake quality issue, since I am assuming I could substitute the tough-as-nails one from my Eclipse, unless the hose/tube diameters are different.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

9am53 said:


> I bought a c220 a month ago or so...because it was a great solid looking unit...set it up, and loved it....but noticed a rattle


I ran into this same problem when i set up mine. First off, being mechanically disinclined as i am, i had the tubes hooked up to the wrong ends. In effect, my filter was sucking water in through the blower and shooting it out through the intake. After i got this embarrassing :icon_redf problem straightened out, the rattling still continued, and i also believed it was the bio-balls. 

It turned out there was just air stuck in the impeller. I primed it several times and gently shook it to remove the air still trapped inside and the rattling stopped. Unplugging and re-plugging the device also works to get any air out. When you first set it up, you'll probably need to fill the filter about 1/2 to 3/4 full with water from your aquarium. This will help the rattling at the beginning and make startup quicker and easier.

When it is up and running, the filter is very quiet and only gives off a quiet hum.


----------



## 9am53 (Jan 23, 2008)

When I first talked to the marineland salesman at my LFS he told me that it was likely air in the impeller...so I kept it running for a week and a half, during which time I made sure it was primed properly, and made sure there was no air in it...I REALLY made sure there was no air...and it didn't change a thing...Also, when unplugging and replugging the unit I got a horrific sound from the impeller for about a half second upon re startup. I am sure there was no air, I think it was likely a poorly centered impeller banging on the housing. 

If it was air in the unit making the noise, then I still dont want it...if it takes 2 weeks to clear the air, then half of my month between filter cleanings will be spent avoiding my tank...

sorry if I seem a little angry, but I lost 3 cardinals, and spend a lot of time and hassle with this filter last month...maybe Ill treat this as a beta tester, and consider the next generation of the C's...


----------



## LowTek59 (Mar 17, 2008)

Big thanks for the review on this. I've been eying it up for a few weeks now cause my biowheel gives me far too much surface agitation. BTW, if you cant find prices lower than $150 you need to search a lot more. I've found stores selling C-220's for $90 and c-360's for $130


----------



## EricSilver (Feb 23, 2004)

Even with the rattle, I am sure it is a lot quieter than my Eclipse 3 -- or any other biowheel system.


----------



## EricSilver (Feb 23, 2004)

LowTek59 said:


> I've found stores selling C-220's for $90 and c-360's for $130


Which stores? 

Best C220 price I've seen so far is $139 at Petsmart.


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

Big als is selling the C220 for 109. I'm looking into getting a couple.

-Charlie


----------



## allwet (Feb 18, 2008)

i now have three of these filters.in all my years of fishkeeping this is the first canister filter's i've ever owned.wish i would of had these years ago.

in my setup i use from the bottom the 2 supplied sponges,followed by eheimmech,then eheimsubstrat,and finally more eheimsubstrat along with a little floss topped off by the included polishing pad.

the only thing i disliked was the plastic clamps they supplied.i went out and got stainless steel hose clamps.

i have been very lucky as i've encountered no problems so far.all three tanks are exceptionally clear.

all three of mine i purchased were under $100 allwet......


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Hiya Allwet! Fancy meeting you here!  (aka Freshfish)

Where'd you get these under $100?


----------



## allwet (Feb 18, 2008)

hello...sent you an e-mail.he only has a few left.allwet....


----------



## LowTek59 (Mar 17, 2008)

Precious Pets ebay store


----------



## LowTek59 (Mar 17, 2008)

a few right now for $80 on ebay stores, $20 for shipping so $100 shipped


----------



## allwet (Feb 18, 2008)

no didnt get mine from him.got mine from an ebay store called pet treats.allwet.....


----------



## cowfish (Dec 31, 2006)

ive been running a 360 for about 2 weeks now i think it going to be agood filter


----------



## LowTek59 (Mar 17, 2008)

I've been running a 220 since thursday now, so far its great. yes the in tank inlet and outlet are cheap, but i dpnt see them breaking any time soon. Oh and I paid about $100 including shipping. Compared to the competition, I think its a complete steal.


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

Can someone w/ a C220 let us know what size tubing it has? I'd appreciate it.

-Charlie


----------



## LowTek59 (Mar 17, 2008)

i thought it was 1/2" but when i compared tubing from lowes (this is using a "stick my pinky in the hole and see if it feels the same" technique) I think its larger than 1/2" ID but smaller than 5/8" ID. Hopefully that is more helpful than confusing.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

Any more up dates on how they feel about it so far. I'm biding on one and I'm interested how people feel about them now they been running them for a while?


----------



## EricSilver (Feb 23, 2004)

trackhazard said:


> Can someone w/ a C220 let us know what size tubing it has? I'd appreciate it.
> 
> -Charlie


5/8" is standard for Marineland cannisters, and I doubt they changed it for the C series.


----------



## EricSilver (Feb 23, 2004)

Ozymandias said:


> Any more up dates on how they feel about it so far. I'm biding on one and I'm interested how people feel about them now they been running them for a while?


I was VERY close to buying one, and then abruptly decided to put the money into a pressurized CO2 setup. I did, however, speak to employees in two separate fish stores about it. One said it works great, whereas the other -- a diehard Eheim guy -- grudgingly acknowledged it is a good unit. 

It is too new for anyone to be "in love" with it yet, but so far I have heard nothing negative.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm waiting on some more feedback on how user-friendly they are when it comes time for maintenance...


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

I didn't measure, but it sure felt like 5/8" tubing to me - sorry for not speaking up earlier.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

EricSilver said:


> I was VERY close to buying one, and then abruptly decided to put the money into a pressurized CO2 setup. I did, however, speak to employees in two separate fish stores about it. One said it works great, whereas the other -- a diehard Eheim guy -- grudgingly acknowledged it is a good unit.
> 
> It is too new for anyone to be "in love" with it yet, but so far I have heard nothing negative.


thats good to hear because i just order one off a seller on ebay should reach me some time next week.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

just got the filter today and set it up have to agree with Jen Intake/outputs are really cheap an flimsy other wise I'm impressed all together. though i should say this is my first canister filter so i don't have much to compare it to but it is really quite.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Any updates? Holding up so far? Still running quietly? Anyone done maintenance yet; how user-friendly are they?


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

I haven't cracked mine open yet, but so far it's quiet and the flow seems to still be good and strong. No issues thus far, though I think my goldies aren't really appreciating the tidal pool effect going on in that 46!


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

i did crack it open when some of my smaller Harlequin Rasbora got sucked in when the strainer on the intake fell off. it was really easy just cloese the flow with the liver on the canister, unlock it and pop it off and open up the canister. put it back and start you really don't need to prime it actually as long as there is water in the tubes.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

OMG were the rasboras OK?

Have you thought about using a foam prefilter instead of the strainer?


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

Ya they where fine. it happened when i was first setting it up and i didn't attach the strainer (sorry not sure actual name) with the intake tubing and it fell off in the tank. (hope that makes sense). and yes i have considers it but i'm waiting till i have to tare this tank down to go home.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

also the "Fluval Intake Strainer With Check Ball" fits on the intake for the C-220


----------



## Gad (Apr 6, 2008)

I hooked up my new C220 today. Took several more than two pumps on the primer button, and I too have the rattling sound. I've shaken it lightly and unplugged and replugged it and its still there. 

I'm going to mess with it a little more. It's not that bad but it is anoying.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

haven't had the rattling but more than two pumps sounds about right and it's not really that big of a deal.


----------



## 9am53 (Jan 23, 2008)

Gad said:


> I hooked up my new C220 today. Took several more than two pumps on the primer button, and I too have the rattling sound. I've shaken it lightly and unplugged and replugged it and its still there.
> 
> I'm going to mess with it a little more. It's not that bad but it is anoying.


Maybe we just have more sensitive ears, judging from your pic we are both musicians. I found that the rattle was so faint that most of my friends including my GF could not hear it at all, but it drove me insane! I am now happily dealing with the slight hum of a fluval.


----------



## Gad (Apr 6, 2008)

9am53 said:


> Maybe we just have more sensitive ears, judging from your pic we are both musicians. I found that the rattle was so faint that most of my friends including my GF could not hear it at all, but it drove me insane! I am now happily dealing with the slight hum of a fluval.


I had an Eclipse II on it with a bio wheel and it was quiter than this. I moved it around quite a bit and turned it off and on a few times. I'm contacting Marineland tomorrow.


----------



## 9am53 (Jan 23, 2008)

Good Luck!


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 18, 2006)

I got one, the c-160 from an AAPE member because I NEEDED a filter that weekend and he had one for the great price of $50, NIB.
somebody told me they thought people had problems with them, but what could I do.
It has been going strong for about 6 weeks now.
I am overall impressed with it.
It seems very heavy duty built compared to many others out there.
The flow could be a big higher, but fine for the tank it is on.
I like the inflow / outflow better then the RENA for sure and the color is better then Eheim IMO, but it would be better if it included the spraybar like the others.

It would be better if it came with all the media like the Eheim Ecco's do but it is has been a great filter so far.

I wouldn't pay for the going rate for them, but I have seen some good deals on E-bay for about what I paid or a little higher.
I would go for the Ecco's over this because they are priced better and come with everything mentioned above, but if they were priced the same or better, then I would get one again.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

goalcreas i though thay did come with all the media?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 18, 2006)

It came with some rings and some carbon.
You can set it up like that, but not ideal. I like to stuff more bio media in it and not use the carbon. Just me:icon_roll


----------



## 9am53 (Jan 23, 2008)

Maybe Goalcreas got less media because its a 160...when I got my 220's both of them came with 2 (thin) sponges that fit together into the bottom rack, carbon, bioballs, biomax and a kind of useless polishing pad for the top...


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

ya thats what i got with mine just used evry thing but the carbon and it works well; have it on a 30 gallon now.


----------



## Gad (Apr 6, 2008)

All in all I like the filter. Mine came with full media. The 160's you have to purchase the ceramic rings if you want to use them. I'm sure the noise will go when the air works through.

And I only paid $80 for it new on Ebay.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 18, 2006)

Well, I didn't consider the sponges or the carbon or the bio balls media.
YES they are, but sponges are a given, a polishing pad is also.
Bio balls are useless and carbon is as well.
So it DID come with media, but when I set it up, there were basically 2 empty baskets.

ON the other hand, get an Eheim Ecco and it comes with the eufisubstrate pro and a pretty full set up.
And online, the Eheim is mostly lower priced.

Just saying

Otherwise, I like this filter very well so far.
I always have extra boi media around so it was not a big deal.


----------



## Gad (Apr 6, 2008)

goalcreas said:


> Bio balls are useless and carbon is as well.


Science would disagree with you.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

the only thing i don't like about the bio balls is that thay float.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Still waiting on maintenance user-friendliness feedback... anyone had theirs up running long enough yet?

Sponges, carbon, and ceramic biomedia are all I use in filters anyways, and IMO bioballs would be fine, too? (floating ones would be annoying though) Sponges are great biomedia- not sure why a person wouldn't want to use those? I know some ppl don't like carbon in planted tanks; I do.


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Still waiting on maintenance user-friendliness feedback... anyone had theirs up running long enough yet?
> 
> Sponges, carbon, and ceramic biomedia are all I use in filters anyways, and IMO bioballs would be fine, too? (floating ones would be annoying though) Sponges are great biomedia- not sure why a person wouldn't want to use those? I know some ppl don't like carbon in planted tanks; I do.


I have had a c220 for a little less than a year. It is very easy to clean, but there are not quick disconnects so you have to remove the intake and output to do mainanince. I can clean every part of this filter in 10 minutes, it is very easy! Also, the coarse pads are easy to clean, and dont ever really need to be replaced. The top pad is flimsy and needs to be replaced often.


----------



## Gad (Apr 6, 2008)

Problem solved. The impeller cap was lose. Marineland went right to the problem and is sending another impeller. Awesome services.

Just curious why would floating bio balls bother anybody with this filter? You can't see them, and floating doesn't matter when they are inclosed.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 18, 2006)

lauraleellbp said:


> Sponges are great biomedia- not sure why a person wouldn't want to use those? I know some ppl don't like carbon in planted tanks; I do.


Never said I don't use the sponges, I only use the carbon for the first two weeks and don't use bio balls unless it is in a co2 reactor.
I don't think they are nearly as effective as media like eufisubstrate pro, lave rocka and Seachem biomax. It takes some of one of these for ME to fill a filter.

All I said was that the Eheim comes with enough to fill the filter, the Marineland doesn't, not for me.

I do LIKE this filter and as stated it is not really a problem, only pointing out that for LESS money I can get a filter with all the fixings for ME to set up right out of the box.

Sorry for not explaining myself better earlier in this thread:icon_redf


----------



## Gad (Apr 6, 2008)

Not sure what you mean as my 220 came filled to the rim with sponge, two bags of carbon, bio balls, ceramic rings, and a polishing pad. Not bad for $80.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 18, 2006)

Gad said:


> Science would disagree with you.


Here is a little science that supports it.
http://aape.naturalaquariums.com/forum/index.php?topic=2659.0
Granted it is not a total controlled experiment and there were some flaws pointed out, but as a regular person experimenting with ceramic bio media and bio balls, there was a noticeable difference.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

really the only reason i don't like the bioballs is because when i switch out filter floss thay float to the top if i take out the first basket (thay are in the second basket) if i really was that worried about it i would probably add some type of ceramic media to replace the bioballs. might end up doing this any way because i feel that ceramic media has more surfaces area for bacteria. (and no i have looked at the link goalcreas posted)


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 18, 2006)

Gad said:


> Not sure what you mean as my 220 came filled to the rim with sponge, two bags of carbon, bio balls, ceramic rings, and a polishing pad. Not bad for $80.


Good, I am glad.

I posted MY review of this.

Why do you need to argue it.
You have yours, I have mine, lets just leave it at that.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL we're discussing filter media- it's really not that personal a thing... who was it that commented what other hobby could ppl get so intense debating glorified dirt? That was one of the best quotes I've come across in a long time...:tongue:

Thanks for the feedback fishsandwich- that's exactly the type of info I was looking for! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

o ya forgot to add cleaning is a breeze and the lack of quick disconnects isn't really that big of a deal. although it should probably be pointed out that by this point i think i'm a fan of this filter.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 18, 2006)

Nope, not taking anything personal, just don't know why I have to explain why I do things the way I do them on trivial points at that.


----------



## Gad (Apr 6, 2008)

goalcreas said:


> Here is a little science that supports it.
> http://aape.naturalaquariums.com/forum/index.php?topic=2659.0
> Granted it is not a total controlled experiment and there were some flaws pointed out, but as a regular person experimenting with ceramic bio media and bio balls, there was a noticeable difference.


You do realize different types of media have different biological benefits. The C220 has both ceramic and bio balls.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 18, 2006)

Ozymandias said:


> o ya forgot to add cleaning is a breeze and the lack of quick disconnects isn't really that big of a deal.


I love the double lock on the filter taps.

There is the inner piece that locks the whole part in place and seals it and then the outer lever for flow control / shut off. Most others that have a design similar to this have it in one arm, this has two which is added safety.

I really like that feature.


----------



## Gad (Apr 6, 2008)

goalcreas said:


> Good, I am glad.
> 
> I posted MY review of this.
> 
> ...


 
Whos arguing? I don't think you're posting based on facts, just your love for your filter.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 18, 2006)

Gad said:


> You do realize different types of media have different biological benefits. The C220 has both ceramic and bio balls.


Yes I do, the bio balls are not one of the benefits that I choose to use in my filters. However I like to use them when I build a Co2 reactor, so I got that going for me, in my C-160 I got media for my next reactor.


----------



## Gad (Apr 6, 2008)

And you don't need to worry about bio balls floating with this filter since you can pull out each tray with easy. Dump the water and slide them back in.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

ya the bioballs aren't a problem thay just sort of bug me personaly


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 18, 2006)

Gad said:


> Whos arguing? I don't think you're posting based on facts, just your love for your filter.


How is that?


----------



## Gad (Apr 6, 2008)

goalcreas said:


> How is that?


Oh, uh....I don't think I need to explain myself. LMAO


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 18, 2006)

Gad said:


> Oh, uh....I don't think I need to explain myself. LMAO


Good dodge


----------



## Gad (Apr 6, 2008)

:icon_eek:


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

is this a forum for 2nd graders?


----------



## Gad (Apr 6, 2008)

Sure. I don't think they discrimate here.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> LOL we're discussing filter media- it's really not that personal a thing... who was it that commented what other hobby could ppl get so intense debating glorified dirt? That was one of the best quotes I've come across in a long time...:tongue:


Leaving out the second case.......Filters.:wink:


----------



## Gad (Apr 6, 2008)

Gad said:


> Sure. I don't think they discrimate here.


WoW! Bob, you were right. I can't spell a lick.


----------



## Gad (Apr 6, 2008)

OK, seems like the problem isn't solved after all. Marineland sent another impeller and its just as loud as before with the rattling. Maybe even worse. They don't seem to have a clue.

I'm sitting her in my livingroom with with surround sound on watching a movie pumped through three foot tall Klipsch speakers and I can hear this thing rattling. 

Guess I'll be putting this one in the other room or return it and buy an Ehiem for the livingroom where we want something quite. Any suggestions?


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Gad said:


> Guess I'll be putting this one in the other room or return it and buy an Ehiem for the livingroom where we want something quite. Any suggestions?


Get a Classic.


----------



## Gad (Apr 6, 2008)

lescarpentier said:


> Get a Classic.


I'll check them out. This is crazy.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

wish we could help out more (it is a good filter but there will always be defective ones in a batch)


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You sure there's not a snail in there or something? (That's always been the cause when my filters go a-rattling, anyways, sneaky little devils...:icon_evil )


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

lescarpentier said:


> Get a Classic.


X 2, I love mine!


----------



## Gad (Apr 6, 2008)

No snails, don't even have any yet. I'll tinker with it again in about a month when maint. is due.

I do like the filter. Just louder than we would like in our main room.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> You sure there's not a snail in there or something? (That's always been the cause when my filters go a-rattling, anyways, sneaky little devils...:icon_evil )


That only applies to HOB filters because the impeller is on the tank side of the media.The snails hold carnival in my Eheims,but they never make it beyond the first sponge.However,maybe this doesn't apply to filters that allow bypass,and consequently slithering snails.


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

these filters dont have bypass though


----------



## Gad (Apr 6, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

fishsandwitch said:


> these filters dont have bypass though


I wasn't pointing fingers at any particular brand,however I won't believe it until it can be proven to me.


----------



## Gad (Apr 6, 2008)

Actually they claim "virtually no bypass". The fit of these trays is pretty precision.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Gad said:


> Actually they claim "virtually no bypass".The fit of these trays is pretty precision.


Their claim is "virtually no bypass",and I believe it.For the Classics I claim,"absolutely no bypass".I know it!


----------



## Gad (Apr 6, 2008)

lescarpentier said:


> Their claim is "virtually no bypass",and I believe it.For the Classics I claim,"absolutely no bypass".I know it!


 
No bypass? How is it possible? Every bit of the water touches media before output? Did you climb in there to make sure? :icon_eek:


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

No bypass means all incoming water is filtered through the media.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Gad said:


> No bypass? How is it possible? Every bit of the water touches media before output? Did you climb in there to make sure? :icon_eek:


ROFL.....I guess that you can say that.

The design having the inlet on the bottom ensures that all water passes through the media before exiting the filter.Remarkable design.Those high dollar ADA filters are basically classics in metal clothing.


----------



## Gad (Apr 6, 2008)

That's great. But the minimal bypass on this filter is to allow use of media trays that make life so much easier. I guess you have to make sacrifices to have a great filter.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Gad said:


> That's great. But the minimal bypass on this filter is to allow use of media trays that make life so much easier. I guess you have to make sacrifices to have a great filter.


This is true,and unfortunately there are no free lunches.However, I think that the benefit of the media trays is over rated.IMO


----------



## Gad (Apr 6, 2008)

lescarpentier said:


> This is true,and unfortunately there are no free lunches.However, I think that the benefit of the media trays is over rated.IMO


For some reason I kind of figured you would say that. :smile: 

I mean reeeeeaal easy. :flick:


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I have a couple filters with media trays. Whoop. I prefer my Classics, hands down.


----------



## Gad (Apr 6, 2008)

fshfanatic said:


> I have a couple filters with media trays. Whoop. I prefer my Classics, hands down.


Why, in your own words.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I dont care for the trays for a couple reason.

1: Besides the initial setup they bind with debris and can piss me off when trying to pull them out.
2: Most (if not all) canisters with trays CAN NOT be back-flushed. The classics can. 

I have used just about every canister that has been on the market for the last 20 some odd yrs. I prefer the classics. There is ZERO bypass, easy to use, and rock solid performers. IMO they cant be beat.


----------



## Gad (Apr 6, 2008)

fshfanatic said:


> I dont care for the trays for a couple reason.
> 
> 1: Besides the initial setup they bind with debris and can piss me off when trying to pull them out.
> 2: Most (if not all) canisters with trays CAN NOT be back-flushed. The classics can.
> ...


I'm sold. Actually LesC already sold me a few days ago. I'll try one soon. 

But no matter what my Marineland is better than any filter LesC will ever own. Just because.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Gad said:


> But no matter what my Marineland is better than any filter LesC will ever own. Just because.


ROFLBMO

And I think you guys are underestimating the dark power of SNAILS...:icon_evil


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

lauraleellbp said:


> ROFLBMO


Rolling on floor laughing what?


----------



## Gad (Apr 6, 2008)

I didn't get all that either. 

I've been getting excellent support from Marineland about this filter noise. Replacement filter is on the way with return tag so my fish will be OK until the swap.

Someone was posting on this forum about problem with Marineland customer service and I just don't see any problems. All of my emails are replied to same or next day and they always offer to help. Could be Spam checker or some other problem if you don't get a reply from them. Things do happen.


----------



## mh1st (Mar 24, 2009)

*Marineland C220*

Check price at Amazon


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Holy thread resurrection Batman.. Almost a yr.


----------



## Gad (Apr 6, 2008)

fshfanatic said:


> Holy thread resurrection Batman.. Almost a yr.


Funny thing too because mu impeller on this died the other day. Added another so it's up and running but I'm switching back the the Eheim.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I have been running Eheims for close to 25 yrs. Only had one impeller issue and it was my fault it broke.


----------



## Gad (Apr 6, 2008)

Update. Three out of three of these went bad on me within 3 years. :thumbsdow


----------



## Benboone (Jan 15, 2016)

Thought I'd bring this one back after 5 years... Lol

Just picked one of these up from big als for $50. Good deal? Waste of money? 

Longevity is def something I'm worried about. Especially since the "C" line is about to be retired for a new model. That's why it's so cheap now.


----------



## gregorylampron (Mar 28, 2016)

Always fun to try it with cycled media. I am always wary of cheap filters, but these days they seem to be getting less shaky in quality, esp. Marineland.

Please keep hands off glass.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Benboone said:


> Thought I'd bring this one back after 5 years... Lol
> 
> Just picked one of these up from big als for $50. Good deal? Waste of money?
> 
> Longevity is def something I'm worried about. Especially since the "C" line is about to be retired for a new model. That's why it's so cheap now.


Hi Benboone,

Definitely not a waste of money; Marineland makes good filters and they stand behind them. I have several that are six years old and running well. The C-series (I have two of those) did have problems about 4 years ago, the seal around the priming button would give out and the filter would leak and/or suck air. I called Marineland, described my problem, gave them the serial number, and they sent me an entire new filter (and paid the freight) and that filter is still running strong today.


----------



## Benboone (Jan 15, 2016)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Benboone said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I'd bring this one back after 5 years... Lol
> ...



Cool thanks for the reply. My filter has been up and running for a few weeks now no problem. I'm only slightly worried if something goes wrong that since they are moving on to a new series that finding parts will be hard. We will just wait and see I guess lol


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

I have two of these. I bought one then when the big als sale came I bought another. Running both of them on my 55g. I know they are quiet and go together easy enough. Will see how they do over the next few months.


----------

